# Sàn gỗ thương hiệu Wittex



## khosango (18/6/20)

Chào mừng bạn đến *Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Wittex*
Phát minh và sản xuất sàn gỗ từ năm 1991, *Wittex* là một trong những công ty đầu tiên tại Đức để sản xuất ván *sàn gỗ công nghiệp* .
*Mời quý khách xem mẫu và màu sắc tại: sàn gỗ*



Kể từ đó,* sàn gỗ* *Wittex* đã phát triển để trở thành một thương hiệu đồng nghĩa với chất lượng sản phẩm sàn gỗ tiêu chuẩn châu âu. Mỗi thương hiệu *Sàn gỗ công nghiệp Wittex* được trang bị với các hèm khoá LocTec® bản quyền, đó là hệ thống cài đặt ưa thích bởi các lớp sàn chuyên nghiệp trên toàn thế giới. Chất lượng luôn ổn định và ngày một tốt hơn; laminate *Wittex* có lợi thế cạnh cốt HDF chống ẩm và hèm cạnh phủ sáp nến nên chống lại sự thẩm thấu của nước ít nhất, giữ cho sàn gỗ có đổ bền lâu nhất. Hãy để vẻ đẹp và sự đổi mới của sàn gỗ Wittex truyền cảm hứng cho bạn và bạn sẽ khám phá ra rằng phạm vi của chúng ta về sàn gỗ công nghiệp là một giải pháp lý tưởng cho nhiều khu vực mặt sàn.
*Chuyên cung cấp tất cả các loại:* sàn gỗ ngoài trời, sàn gỗ công nghiệp, sàn gỗ tự nhiên, sàn nhựa, sàn nhựa hèm khóa, giấy dán tường, phụ kiện sàn gỗ.

*Kho Tô Hiến Thành:* 
243/1/33Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, *Quận 10* TP. HCM 
*Alo/Zalo:* *089 8888 243*
*Hotline:  091 8888 965 (Ms.Uyen)*


----------

